# What's for Dinner?



## chickenqueen

What are you having for dinner?We all eat and it's fun to see what people eat.Or maybe someone is having something that sounds good to you,too,or maybe something you've never had but would like to try.Today I'm fixing a pot roast with carrots,potatoes and an onion or two for flavor.With no teeth at the moment I'm limited to what I can eat but I bet I can eat pot roast.Haven't decided if I'm doing it in the oven or on the stove,depends how warn it gets.What are you having?


----------



## seminole wind

This is a good thread. I'll have to write later ; I have an appointment later.


----------



## boskelli1571

roast pork loin with yams and beets. Apple crumble for dessert---
I love pot roasts, I use a pressure cooker for most of them so the meat just falls apart - no teeth needed


----------



## Nm156

Probably an egg bake.Since i have soooooooo mannnnnyyyyyy eggs>


----------



## seminole wind

I don't have to worry about having too many eggs. We and the crows race for eggs every day.

But now we have bacon!

I've been dabbling in Turkish food. I've cooked maybe 5 times in the last 18 years. Long story.
I recently cook just to cook and try things. 2 weeks ago I made cigar borek. Like Spanakopita but rolled into cigars and fried. Feta or meat, or anything. Cucumber salads with tomato and onion, Turkish potato salad with oil and lemon juice and pomegranate molasses dressing.

Sue, you make me drool! I have a piece of lamb shank in the freezer. Never made lamb before except for Adana Kebab.
I have been discovering the joy of Italian parsley and cilantro.

My next is drunken beans. Can anyone recommend a good crusty bread to go with a main meal of soup?


----------



## DuckRunner

Shepherd's pie and apple crumble for desert. Just cuz i'm in Iran doesn't mean i don't love shepherd's pie!


----------



## boskelli1571

seminolewind said:


> View attachment 29655
> I don't have to worry about having too many eggs. We and the crows race for eggs every day.
> 
> But now we have bacon!
> 
> I've been dabbling in Turkish food. I've cooked maybe 5 times in the last 18 years. Long story.
> I recently cook just to cook and try things. 2 weeks ago I made cigar borek. Like Spanakopita but rolled into cigars and fried. Feta or meat, or anything. Cucumber salads with tomato and onion, Turkish potato salad with oil and lemon juice and pomegranate molasses dressing.
> 
> Sue, you make me drool! I have a piece of lamb shank in the freezer. Never made lamb before except for Adana Kebab.
> I have been discovering the joy of Italian parsley and cilantro.
> 
> My next is drunken beans. Can anyone recommend a good crusty bread to go with a main meal of soup?


Being from England I love lamb! Most Americans seem to not like it. when it is cooked properly it very tasty..


----------



## chickenqueen

Sem,I still can't get over your crows,that's too funny.Tonight I was going to make hot ham and cheese sandwiches after a day of fishing but when I got up,Dale was gone.I reckon he had to work but never mentioned it as I got the poles,tackle box and everything else together last night.I even went out and dug up worms in the old straw pile.And he never said he had to work today,so I'm feeding him leftover pot roast tonight and I might even heat it up for him.....


----------



## boskelli1571

DuckRunner said:


> Shepherd's pie and apple crumble for desert. Just cuz i'm in Iran doesn't mean i don't love shepherd's pie!


Yees! People don't get it when I tell them Shepherds pie has to be lamb - otherwise it's not Shepherds pie


----------



## Artemis_MA

boskelli1571 said:


> Yees! People don't get it when I tell them Shepherds pie has to be lamb - otherwise it's not Shepherds pie


Totally with you! If it is with beef, it's cottage pie, or probably more accurately, Cowboy's pie.

I LOVE a (genuine) shepherd's pie!


----------



## Artemis_MA

For an early lunch today, I had leftover vegetarian chili. 3 different beans, canned diced tomato, a bit of acorn squash, chunks of onion. With the appropriate chili seasonings. Topped with cheddar. 

Dinner is going to be a salad (lettuce, bell pepper, cuke) topped with skate wings lightly breaded in arrowroot flour and pan fried with ramps. Some cilantro and capers for garnish.


----------



## seminole wind

Okay, my non cooking for 18 years story. My first husband of 11 years always sat at the table for dinner , never getting up early to "do something". He always made a point of saying "that was very good" and "thankyou for the meal". It also gave us time to talk. He was a lot of things not so good, but meals were important to him. He was happy and cooked food on the weekends as well. These were the days that all my meals had a meat, a salad or vegetable and a starch and nothing from a can or frozen. He loved leftovers.

Then I get my current husband. He had 2 boys (teens) on the weekends . During my last dinner made, I worked all day on a pot roast with all the fixings and they spent dinner watching a movie and not any attention to me. So I stopped cooking.
May sound petty and he still doesn't know why I don't cook, but it's hard for me to go from "special" to "average" and spend the time doing something that is just not acknowledged in any way. Call me petty, but it's the truth. I have now started to cook for my own enjoyment without thought to anyone else's and when I feel like it.


----------



## seminole wind

Artemis_MA said:


> Totally with you! If it is with beef, it's cottage pie, or probably more accurately, Cowboy's pie.
> 
> I LOVE a (genuine) shepherd's pie!


I've been mixing 1/2 hamburger with 1/2 minced lamb meat just to make it more appealing to some.


----------



## seminole wind

Artemis_MA said:


> For an early lunch today, I had leftover vegetarian chili. 3 different beans, canned diced tomato, a bit of acorn squash, chunks of onion. With the appropriate chili seasonings. Topped with cheddar.
> 
> Dinner is going to be a salad (lettuce, bell pepper, cuke) topped with skate wings lightly breaded in arrowroot flour and pan fried with ramps. Some cilantro and capers for garnish.


I love leftovers and can happily eat them for 3 days. Recently I got somewhat addicted to cukes and tomatoes and onions in a salad.


----------



## boskelli1571

seminolewind said:


> I've been mixing 1/2 hamburger with 1/2 minced lamb meat just to make it more appealing to some.


I make burgers with that mixture and they are to die for - of course, I have to add some Lea & Perrins sauce in the mix to make it zip.


----------



## chickenqueen

I got a rack of pork back ribs in the smoker.So,bar-b-q ribs tonight.I made a cheesecake last night for desert tonight.I love cheesecake but they ALWAYS crack.I tried a different recipe and it called for turning the oven off and leave it in there and don't open the oven door for 5-6 hours.Well,when I got it out this morning it had a big crack and the edges were real brown.I was going to try putting it in a pan of water while baking(does that work?)but the pan I needed was out in the baby coop keeping the water out of the straw.Haven't decided what else I'm gonna have,it'll come to me later.Reading everybody else's menus gives me ideas and makes me hungry,especially the salads,which I can't eat at this time.Bummer!!!


----------



## boskelli1571

chickenqueen said:


> I got a rack of pork back ribs in the smoker.So,bar-b-q ribs tonight.I made a cheesecake last night for desert tonight.I love cheesecake but they ALWAYS crack.I tried a different recipe and it called for turning the oven off and leave it in there and don't open the oven door for 5-6 hours.Well,when I got it out this morning it had a big crack and the edges were real brown.I was going to try putting it in a pan of water while baking(does that work?)but the pan I needed was out in the baby coop keeping the water out of the straw.Haven't decided what else I'm gonna have,it'll come to me later.Reading everybody else's menus gives me ideas and makes me hungry,especially the salads,which I can't eat at this time.Bummer!!!


I'm driving up for dinner...


----------



## chickenqueen

Come on,there's plenty but desert will be less than perfect.Dale got some off the pan sides and he said it was tasty,though.


----------



## seminole wind

boskelli1571 said:


> I make burgers with that mixture and they are to die for - of course, I have to add some Lea & Perrins sauce in the mix to make it zip.


Go to Amazon and order " Turkish seasoning" by Penzeys Spices. Mix a Tbls into a pound of beef/lamb mixture. You will die a tasty death. There is nothing better than that!


----------



## seminole wind

I don't know how to make pork ribs.


----------



## chickenqueen

Ribs are easy,especially in the smoker.If you're interested,I'll give you the basics on the many kinds of ribs.Some go straight to the cooking source,some get parboiled first.I ate so many ribs I didn't have room for cheesecake.Leftover ribs tonight and hopefully cheesecake(unless I can't wait,then cheeseake for lunch).


----------



## seminole wind

I was reading about how they are more tender at longer cooking time with lower temperature.


----------



## chickenqueen

I didn't like pork much.They say it's the other white meat but it also has dark meat,which is what I didn't like.Since we got the smoker,the rules have changed.Put a dark pork shoulder or butt(99 cents a pound or less)on the smoker and you get a gourmet tasting meat and then you can pull it into shreds for bar-b-q.I have to recommend that everybody get a smoker.Tonight is hot ham and cheese sandwiches.Still haven't tried the cheesecake and I even have cherry pie filling(yumm,cherries!!!) for topping(wth is wrong with me?!?!).


----------



## Sylie

I am thinking about fixing cowboy casserole tonight, need to go get the hash browns though.


----------



## seminole wind

I will probably make the beans tonight.


----------



## boskelli1571

Boring salad tonight.... - with devilled eggs and pie for dessert. Perhaps just pie....


----------



## Sylie

Sylie said:


> I am thinking about fixing cowboy casserole tonight, need to go get the hash browns though.


Well, after polling the fam, no one wants cowboy casserole, they want taco salad so I guess that's what I'll fix


----------



## seminole wind

My Beans came out fabulous!!!! Best batch I've had! Fresh cilantro really clinches it.


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> My Beans came out fabulous!!!! Best batch I've had! Fresh cilantro really clinches it.


Awesome! I'm glad it turned out so well. I am not a fan of the taste of cilantro but it is really good for you so I'm happy to hear that you like it!


----------



## chickenqueen

Did you make the drunk beans?I love that recipe and always buy the beer in 6 packs,the better,darker beers.The fresh cilantro is a must!!!Because of your recipe I have the taste for it and use it frequently.I don't have any dinner plans for tonight,yet.It'll come to me later.I finally tried the cheesecake and prefer the old recipe but it was tasty.


----------



## boskelli1571

Sylie said:


> Awesome! I'm glad it turned out so well. I am not a fan of the taste of cilantro but it is really good for you so I'm happy to hear that you like it!


Ok ladies - I need that recipe please


----------



## chickenqueen

Yeah,you do.It's really tasty.I'm computer illiterate and can't figure out how to do paragraphs or individual lines. Baracha Beans(Drunk Beans) 1 lb cooked pinto beans 1/2lb bacon fried crispy & chopped-save grease 1 jalapeno pepper,seeded & chopped 1 bunch of green onions,chopped 1 can diced tomatoes 1 can/bottle of dark beer(don't do the cheap stuff) 1 bunch fresh cilantro 1/2 tsp ea salt,pepper,garlic Put cooked beans in pot and add water or chicken stock to just cover the beans.Add bacon,tomatoes,pepper,onions,bacon& fat,beer and spices.Cook 1-2 hours,adding the cilantro,chopped, the last 10-15 min.Yummy!!!


----------



## Sylie

chickenqueen said:


> Yeah,you do.It's really tasty.I'm computer illiterate and can't figure out how to do paragraphs or individual lines. Baracha Beans(Drunk Beans) 1 lb cooked pinto beans 1/2lb bacon fried crispy & chopped-save grease 1 jalapeno pepper,seeded & chopped 1 bunch of green onions,chopped 1 can diced tomatoes 1 can/bottle of dark beer(don't do the cheap stuff) 1 bunch fresh cilantro 1/2 tsp ea salt,pepper,garlic Put cooked beans in pot and add water or chicken stock to just cover the beans.Add bacon,tomatoes,pepper,onions,bacon& fat,beer and spices.Cook 1-2 hours,adding the cilantro,chopped, the last 10-15 min.Yummy!!!


paragraphs can be done in several ways, put an extra space between them by hitting "enter" twice or you can hit the space bar 5 times to indent which also indicates a new paragraph.

Your recipe sounds awesome! I may have to write that down and make it myself.


----------



## seminole wind

chickenqueen said:


> Did you make the drunk beans?I love that recipe and always buy the beer in 6 packs,the better,darker beers.The fresh cilantro is a must!!!Because of your recipe I have the taste for it and use it frequently.I don't have any dinner plans for tonight,yet.It'll come to me later.I finally tried the cheesecake and prefer the old recipe but it was tasty.


I didn't make them drunk because I had no beer. Did I tell you before this recipe I hated beans and you could chase me with them and I wouldn't eat them. But this stuff I'll eat for 3 days straight. Sylie I'm sure you can reduce or eliminate the cilantro but IMO it wouldn't be the same.


----------



## seminole wind

Yeah,you do.It'slly tasty.I'm computer illiterate and can't figure out how to do paragraphs or individual lines. Baracha Beans(Drunk Beans) 1 lb cooked pinto beans 1/2lb bacon fried crispy & chopped-save grease 1 jalapeno pepper,seeded & chopped 1 bunch of green onions,chopped 1 can diced tomatoes 1 can/bottle of dark beer(don't do the cheap stuff) 1 bunch fresh cilantro 1/2 tsp ea salt,pepper,garlic Put cooked beans in pot and add water or chicken stock to just cover the beans.Add bacon,tomatoes,pepper,onions,bacon& fat,beer and spices.Cook 1-2 hours,adding the cilantro,chopped, the last 10-15 min.Yummy!!!

I do a bit different. I fry the bacon , an onion, and the pepper together. I also added 1/2 pound ham cubed and 2 cans of diced tomatoes. Then only a cup of water (or a beer). You will most likely tweak it your own way!

It probably makes no difference, LOL It's easy to make , and I have yet to make them drunk!


----------



## chickenqueen

That sounds good to do the onion and pepper with the bacon.I'll try that next time,in about 4 months,when it gets cooler.All the flavors blend beautifully in this recipe.Chicken breast tonight but don't know how I'm going to cook it.Maybe with spaghetti and sauce,Brussels sprouts and avocado.


----------



## seminole wind

After many years (duh!) I learned last week that chicken breast needs to be pounded thin and then it's great.


----------



## Sylie

I have no clue what I'm going to fix for dinner. We have a bunch of leftovers, maybe I'll just have the fam do a "fend for yourself night" or something.


----------



## seminole wind

chickenqueen said:


> Ribs are easy,especially in the smoker.If you're interested,I'll give you the basics on the many kinds of ribs.Some go straight to the cooking source,some get parboiled first.I ate so many ribs I didn't have room for cheesecake.Leftover ribs tonight and hopefully cheesecake(unless I can't wait,then cheeseake for lunch).


Please enlighten me on ribs!


----------



## chickenqueen

There are many "ribs"-pork ribs,back ribs,baby back ribs which are smaller but juicier,country style which is the white meat of pork and western style which is the dark pork meat(stores mix them up so you have to pay attention to the color of the meat).Then you have beef ribs,short ribs and there may be 1 or 2 more cuts of beef ribs that I'm missing.If your smoking them,marinate/rub the ribs and throw them in there as a whole rack.The country style/western style are sold as individual ribs and I've never smoked them but when I plan on grilling or baking them,I parboil first with S&P and an onion until tender then bar b q otherwise they take a long time to cook and dry out too bad.Beef ribs tend to be drier but the beef short ribs are delicious no matter how you cook them.I have a recipe for Bloody Mary Short Ribs that's out of this world and so easy to make.What are you planning on smoking first?


----------



## seminole wind

First a question. On a rack of ribs, do you have to pull a membrane off?

I would love to make pork ribs first. I am planning on buying hubs one for father's day and give him something to do, LOL


----------



## chickenqueen

No,you shouldn't have to remove a membrane.When you smoke something,I've found "finishing" it for an hour or two in the oven to soften up the outside is best for the bigger chunks of meat like ribs,shoulders,butt and brisket.Wrap loosely with foil and plop into a 300 degree oven.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We’re going to eat BarBQue tonight for hubbies birthday. Next BD will be the big 70!


----------



## robin416

I finally got my chili made. Good day for it too, chilly and wet and nasty outside. Comfort food.


----------



## dawg53

Today I'm frying some fish I caught a few months ago; Whiting and Black Drum mmmm!


----------



## robin416

Is that them thawing or from when you caught them?

I'll tell you what I'm having at dinner time because at the moment I have no clue.


----------



## dawg53

That's after I came back from fishing, had them iced down in the cooler. You cant see it in the pic, I have a deep sink and fish cleaning table next to where I took the pic.


----------



## robin416

I've never had the patience for fishing, I guess if I ever want fresh fish I'd have to come to your house.


----------



## dawg53

Fish doesnt last long around here lol. We love fish. Right now it's too cold to go fishing and the water temps are too cold as well. Some folks actually fish this time of the year and catch a few fish. Not me, I've fished in cold temps and it's not fun, especially out in the boat brrrr.


----------



## robin416

I can not tell you how many lost vehicles up in MI when the crazy people drove on the ice to go ice fishing in their little shanties. I guess you haven't lived until you do something that crazy. I'm not that crazy, btw.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We’re having pork loin, leftover and turned into barbecue for sandwiches.


----------



## robin416

I can't remember what this stuff was I pulled out of the freezer. I know I made it in the Instant Pot.


----------



## lover of birds

Made pastry dough and filled it with homemade pizza sauce, muenster goat cheese, and mozzerella.


----------



## robin416

Dang, that sounds like one of those things I'd eat until I was sick. It's got all the right stuff.


----------



## chickenpersoon

dawg53 said:


> Today I'm frying some fish I caught a few months ago; Whiting and Black Drum mmmm!
> View attachment 30644


Whoa! Those are some SWEET fish! I know this is a lot later, how did they taste???


----------



## chickenpersoon

robin416 said:


> Dang, that sounds like one of those things I'd eat until I was sick. It's got all the right stuff.


Yeah ditto!


----------



## chickenpersoon

Hey, I just wanted to bring this post back from 2 years ago!!! I love doing that. Anyway, what are ya'll having for dinner?? I might have fair food. Shrimp alfredo, pasta, steak and gravy, what are u having??


----------



## lovely_chooks

chickenpersoon said:


> Hey, I just wanted to bring this post back from 2 years ago!!! I love doing that. Anyway, what are ya'll having for dinner?? I might have fair food. Shrimp alfredo, pasta, steak and gravy, what are u having??


Hot pot. Also I love eating eating raw salmon and ramen is delicious.


----------



## chickenpersoon

lovely_chooks said:


> Hot pot. Also I love eating eating raw salmon and ramen is delicious.


SAME


----------



## lovely_chooks

chickenpersoon said:


> SAME


Eyyyy


----------



## chickenpersoon

lovely_chooks said:


> Eyyyy


----------

